# "Schnee/Flimmern" Samsung SyncMaster S24B350



## maw1990 (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich besitze den im Betreff genannten Bildschrim und bin bis auf eine Kleinigkeit mit diesem Gerät auch sehr zufrieden. Mir viel nur direkt von Anfang an auf, das in dunklen Bereichen man in den Pixeln eine Art Schneeeffekt sieht. Also da ssich die Pixel sehr schnell bewegen. Dies wird umso intensiver wenn man das Samsung Magic Color dazu schaltet. Am stärksten sieht man dies wirklich an Übergängen von Schwarz zu anderen Farben.

Der Bildschirm ist mit einem HDMI Kabel an meinem PC angeschlossen. Dieser "Bildfehler" fiel mir gestern einfach wieder auf, da meine Schwester sich das nachfolgemodell geholt hatte und sie dieses Phänomen nicht hat. Ich habe auch den Bildschirm auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt aber auch dies brachte nichts. Der Fehler tritt bei dem Bildschirm meiner Schwester auch NICHT auf wenn ich diesen an meinen PC anschließe also kann es theoretisch auch nicht am HDMI Kabel liegen.

Anbei ein kleiner Screenshot. Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch vorstelen wo mein Problem liegt. im helleren Bereich seht ihr mehrere dunkle pixel. Diese springen unkontrolliert hin und her. dies sieht man überall egal ob in einem spiel oder im betriebssystem bzw. einer softwareoberfläche. Es sieht wirklich aus wie eine Art leichter Schneeeffekt. Natürlich viel leichter aber trotzdem auffällig...
Meine Frage ist nun ob dies evtl DOCH ein software seitiger Fehler sein kann oder dies definitiv ein Hardwarefehler des Bildschirmes ist und wirklich nur umtausch hilft?!

Gruß

maw1990


----------



## Ryle (1. April 2014)

Auf dem Bild erkennt man leider recht wenig. Ich würde bei dem Problem aber eher auf die Grafikkarte tippen. Hänge doch mal den Monitor deiner Schwester an deinen Rechner und schau mal ob da das selbe Problem auftritt.


----------



## maw1990 (1. April 2014)

Ryle schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild erkennt man leider recht wenig. Ich würde bei dem Problem aber eher auf die Grafikkarte tippen. Hänge doch mal den Monitor deiner Schwester an deinen Rechner und schau mal ob da das selbe Problem auftritt.


 
Ja habe dies bereits getestet. Der Bildschirm meiner Schwester hat den Fehler nicht. Ebenso kommt der Bildfehler bei meinem Bildschirm wenn ich diesen am PC meiner Schwester anschließe.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe diesen leichten Krössel oder auch Schneeffekt nun auch bei mehreren Bildschirmen gesehen und wollte fragen, ob es sich vll um einen allgemeinen Einstellungsfehler des Bildschirms im Bezug auf Helligkeit, Kontrast, Gamma etc. handeln könnte.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das wenn man zb weit genug vom Bildschirm sitzt (also ich rede auch wirklich von einer normalen sitzdistanz und nicht übertrieben am anderen Ende des Zimmers sitzen etc.) dieses optische Merkmal nicht wahrnimmt.

Vll rede ich hier auch die ganze Zeit von keine Fehler sondern etwas ganz allgemeinen.

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen!!!!!

Gruß

maw1990


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Ich habe diesen leichten Krössel oder auch Schneeffekt nun auch bei  mehreren Bildschirmen gesehen und wollte fragen, ob es sich vll um einen  allgemeinen Einstellungsfehler des Bildschirms im Bezug auf Helligkeit,  Kontrast, Gamma etc. handeln könnte.


Ich hab schon viele verschiedene Monitore gesehen, aufgebaut, eingestellt und ausprobiert, aber ein Schneeeffekt ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen. Poste doch mal bitte die Einstellungen von deinem Monitor. 



> Mir ist auch aufgefallen das wenn man zb weit genug vom Bildschirm sitzt  (also ich rede auch wirklich von einer normalen sitzdistanz und nicht  übertrieben am anderen Ende des Zimmers sitzen etc.) dieses optische  Merkmal nicht wahrnimmt.


Ich hab selbst ein 24" Monitor und sitze ca. 80-85cm entfernt.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Hallo Pain,

ich habe den Monitor auch bereits auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt, aber auch diese brachte keine Besserung. Ich weis auch leider nicht wie ich mehr diesen, in meinen augen Bildfehler, anderweitig als mit dem Screenshot beschreiben soll. Evtl ist ja auch das Wort Schneeeffekt falsch gewählt. Man sieht halt an den Übergangsstellen zwischen Hell und Dunkel und Farbtönen ständig "Bewegung".

Als würden sich die ganze einzelnen Pixel bewegen.

Kann es vll auch an einer evtl externen Störquelle handeln? Stromleiste? Boxen die direkt neben dem Bilschrim stehen?

Habe nämlich gestern folgenden Bildschirm von Amazon bekommen: Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz 69 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Genau das gleiche Problem


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Man sieht halt an den Übergangsstellen zwischen Hell und Dunkel und Farbtönen ständig "Bewegung".


Das klingt wirklich seltsam. 



> Kann es vll auch an einer evtl externen Störquelle handeln? Stromleiste? Boxen die direkt neben dem Bilschrim stehen?


Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen. Hängt der Monitor an einer Steckdosenleiste mit den anderen Geräten? Was für Boxen sind es genau? Tritt das Problem auch auf wenn du diese wo anders hin stellst? 



> Habe nämlich gestern folgenden Bildschirm von Amazon bekommen: Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz 69 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Wie hast du den Monitor angeschlossen?
Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du verbaut? 
Treiber aktuell?


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Wenn ich halt normale am Bildschirm sitze bzw auf einer vernünftigen Distanz sieht man dies auch nicht mehr. Aber wenn ich zb ein buntes Wallpaper verwende und denn etwas näher an den Bildschrim gehe sehe ich diese Bewegungen auch an manchen stellen... Man stelle sich wirklich diese blaue fläche vor die ich oben im screenshot habe. Eingekreist habe ich dort eine blaue fläche die etwas heller ist. Dort "springen" dann quasi die dunklbaluen Pixel hin und her, so dass man oberflächlich betrachtet denkt das dort eine krissel Bewegung oder wie ich halt immer sagte leichter Schnee/störungseffekt ist.

Alle meine Geräte hängen an der selben Stromleiste. Bildschirm, pc, router, boxen, Telefon.

Fehlerhaftes kabel kann ich eigentlich ausschließen da der fehler nun der gleiche ist, aber ich anstatt eins meiner hdmi kabel, das DP-Kabel verwende das beim Monitor dabei war.

Treiber werden von mir stets sorgfältig gepflegt und aktuell gehalten.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

Wirklich ein seltsames Verhalten. oO 



> Alle meine Geräte hängen an der selben Stromleiste. Bildschirm, pc, router, boxen, Telefon.


Hast du die Möglichkeit den Monitor separat anzuschließen? 



> Fehlerhaftes kabel kann ich eigentlich ausschließen da der fehler nun  der gleiche ist, aber ich anstatt eins meiner hdmi kabel, das DP-Kabel  verwende das beim Monitor dabei war.


Seltsam. Das ist jetzt nur mal ein Verdacht, aber hast du ein DVI-D Kabel zu Hand?


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

http://hqwallbase.com/images/big/diablo_3-1534691.jpg

Hier ein Beipsiel wo ich viele Stellen habe wo ich diese Bewegungen sehe. Zb bei den übergängen der Rottöne unten bei den Stiefeln des Barbaren.

Bei zb folgendem wallpaper: https://marvelheroes.com/sites/default/files/media/wallpapers/image/1920x1200_mh_poster.jpg

habe ich gar keine Bewegungen bild ist klar und nichts bewegt sich.

Monitor kann ich evtl an eine eigene steckerleiste packen. ein dvi kabel habe ich beim Samsung damals auch zuerst verwendet vorm hdmi, dort war der fehler leider auch.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

Mich würde interessieren ob das ganze auch passiert, wenn du den Monitor an den PC deiner Schwester hängst. Aber versuch erst mal den Monitor an einer anderen Steckerleiste zu betreiben.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Die Klärung quasi für den ersten Bildschirm hatte ich leider bereits vor ein paar Monaten. So weit ich aber noch weis war das Problem auch an ihrem pc vorhanden gewesen...
hier noch mal meine tollen boxen: Logitech Z130 2.0 PC-Lautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

kann mir aber jetzt langsam nicht vorstellen das es am Bildschirm liegt. ich meine ich habe 2 geräte und beide haben die gleichen Fehler. entweeder ich bilde mir das ein... oder ich sehe gespenster... oder ich habe iwas im System was meine geräte stört. am pc dürfte es aber auch nicht liegen, weil ich damals auch ihren Bildschirm an meinen pc angeschlossen hatte, und das ganze nicht auftrat....

langsam weis ich nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

Wie sieht denn dein System aus? 
Eine Option wäre es die Grafikkarte zu Testzwecken mal in einen anderen PCIe Slot zu tauschen. 

- Steckdose
- Kabel
- Boxen
- Treiber

Das alles wurde ja schon überprüft. Da es auch bei einem neuen Monitor auftritt, bleibt nach Ausschlussverfahren nur noch die Grafikkarte übrig.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia Geforce 760 GTX. So jetzt kommt ein mal mein Aber. Dann müste die Grafikkarte allgemin ja einen weg haben, weil es bei DVI, bei hdmi und bei DP vorkommt.

Und das größere ABER, ich habe ja den Bildschirm meiner Schwester an meinen PC angeschlossen und da war nichts bei ihr...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Dann müste die Grafikkarte allgemin ja einen weg haben, weil es bei DVI, bei hdmi und bei DP vorkommt.


Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, das die Grafikkarte defekt ist. Wäre ja auch zu komisch wenn es bei dem Monitor deiner Schwester funktioniert. 
Man muss nur langsam mal anfangen mögliche Problemquellen aus zu sieben. Daher kommt auch meine Idee die Karte mal in einen anderen Slot auszuprobieren.

Ich hab auch schon überlegt ob es evtl. die Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Monitore sein könnte, und du da einfach nur extrem anfällig bist.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Letzteres wäre aber naja wirklich bitter. Habe auch iwie die Befürchtung nur mich wunderte es ja das als meine Schwester sich den Nachfolger meines Samsung holte ich auch bei ihrem nichts gesehen habe...

Also der hdmi Slot müsste wirklich ok weil an dem war auch damals ihr Bildschirm. Bei mir wiederum sehe ich bei Samsung sowie beim acer diese Bewegungen wenn ich nen hdmi verwende. eine Umstellung der Herzfrequenz von 60 auf 100 hz (obwohl der bildschirm eigentlich auch 144hz können sollte kann ich aber iwie nicht anwählen) brauchte auch iwie keine Besserung.

Am acer provierte ich hdmi sowie dp und beide hatten die gleichen Probleme...

Eine Reduktion des gama wertes gestern abend sorgte dafür das es etwas besser wurde. aber man verdunkelt ja quasi ja nur das bild wodurch die farbübergänge halt ja weniger sichtbar werden...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Letzteres wäre aber naja wirklich bitter. Habe auch iwie die Befürchtung  nur mich wunderte es ja das als meine Schwester sich den Nachfolger  meines Samsung holte ich auch bei ihrem nichts gesehen habe...


Es wäre nicht das erste mal das die Hersteller die Art der Hintergrundbeleuchtung bzw. die Einstellungen beim Nachfolgemodell geändert haben. Ein guter Monitor mit statischer Hintergrundbeleuchtung wäre der Iiyama XB2483HSU. 



> Also der hdmi Slot müsste wirklich ok weil an dem war auch damals ihr Bildschirm.


Ich meinte nicht den HDMI-Slot, sondern den PCIe Slot auf deinem Mainboard.  Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das du alle digitalen Anschlüsse auf deiner Karte schon getestet hast. 



> (obwohl der bildschirm eigentlich auch 144hz können sollte kann ich aber iwie nicht anwählen)


Wenn der Monitor mit DisplayPort oder DVI-D angeschlossen ist, sollten die 144Hz auch zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Dann hätte ich ja quasi jetzt 2 mal ins klo gegriffen... kann doch wirklich nicht sein. 

Am Mainboard???  Nein daran habe ich bis jetzt nich wirklich rumgefummelt oder gar was getestet...

Also ich habe ja den neuen Bildschirm mit einem DP Kabel angeschlossen und kann im nvidia controlpanel nur maximal 100 hz anwählen.....


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Dann hätte ich ja quasi jetzt 2 mal ins klo gegriffen... kann doch wirklich nicht sein.


Sicher sein kann man da nie. Ins Klo gegriffen kann man auch nicht wirklich sagen, denn wenn du da wirklich empfindlicher bist, dann kannst ja nichts dafür. 



> Am Mainboard???  Nein daran habe ich bis jetzt nich wirklich rumgefummelt oder gar was getestet...


War nur mal eine Idee. Wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst, dann lass es lieber.  



> Also ich habe ja den neuen Bildschirm mit einem DP Kabel angeschlossen  und kann im nvidia controlpanel nur maximal 100 hz anwählen.....


Das dürfte aber nicht sein. Der Monitor ist mit 144Hz gekennzeichnet. Versuch es mal mit dem DVI-Kabel. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am Kabel liegt. Denn DP unterstützt eigentlich 144Hz.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Mmh ja ok und wenn ich jetzt so auf der aktuellen Distanz an meinem Bildschirm sitze sehe ich das Gefissel auch nicht mehr.... dann sollte man wohl einfach froh sein das die bildschirmdistanz in diesme falle hilft...

Ne a lasse ich auch lieber die finger davon am pc schrauben ist nicht mein Gebiet bzw ich habe da zu geringe erfarungen das es ein zu großes Risiko wäre...

Mmh also es ist definitiv am dp kabel angeschlossen... hat mich gester nauch gewundert... doer muss man die 144 hz wo anders aktivieren als in der nvidia steuerkonsole ?????


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Mmh also es ist definitiv am dp kabel angeschlossen... hat mich gester  nauch gewundert... doer muss man die 144 hz wo anders aktivieren als in  der nvidia steuerkonsole ?????


Versuch mal bitte folgendes:

Nvidia Systemesteuerung -> Auflösung ändern -> Anpassen ->  "Auflösungen anzeigen, die auf der Anzeige nicht verfügbar sind" und schau da,  ob da die 1920x1080@144Hz bereits gelistet, aber nicht aktiviert sind.  Wenn die Auflösung gelistet ist, dann aktiviere sie einfach. 

Sollten sie nicht gelistet sein ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch. Dann mach einfach folgendes:
  "Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen" und bei der bereits  eingetragenen Auflösung von 1920x1080@120 Hz die Hz auf 144 stellen  und darauf achten, dass die "Timings"  automatisch gewählt werden ->  "Test" klicken und die neue Auflösung wird in die Liste aufgenommen. 

Danach einfach "OK" drücken und die Nvidia Systemsteuerung komplett schließen. Anschließend solltest du via Windows Bildschirmauflösung die 144Hz einstellen können.


----------



## maw1990 (5. September 2014)

Alles klar, dies werde ich nach der Arbeit direkt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

Mach das! Ich bin mal gespannt, ob wir dem Problem auf die Spur kommen.


----------

